
Gmail eventual consistency - nullecksor
I created a new secondary account for some reason, and tried to send ping-pong emails from both accounts.<p>1. secondary to primary works!<p>2. replying to secondary&#x27;s mail from primary works!<p>3. create new email -&gt; primary to secondary fails spectacularly with following error.<p>Address not found
Your message wasn&#x27;t delivered to &lt;email address&gt; because the address couldn&#x27;t be found. Check for typos or unnecessary spaces and try again.
LEARN MORE<p>eventual consistency much?
======
nullecksor
4\. create new email -> primary to secondary email -> delete some existing
email.. success! (my secondary email actually received from primary)

5\. retry: create new email -> primary to secondary email. Fail!

